# Halo 2 XP - uninstall



## decoy. (Jan 29, 2007)

I used a patch to let me install halo 2 on windows xp. For some reason it wouldnt update, so i decided just to uninstall it. But now i cant uninstall it. Any advice/help?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Halo 2 only runs on vista.


----------



## hung.n.bled (Apr 18, 2006)

gamerbryon.
software companies have been working to get DX10 cards to work on XP.
so games specially designed for vista, i.e. Halo2. WILL work on XP. for it being a DX10 game.
and im sure there r many other little cracks people have been working on.
halo 2 is a good game and most gamers use/prefer xp to vista.




sorry. idk what the prob is tho. with why it doesnt uninstall.
just wanted 2 sayin halo 2 will work.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

lol, didn't know that.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Did you put it back to it's original configuration before you tried to uninstall it (the vista only ...... don't make me laugh ...config).

So apparrently it runs better on XP than Vista?


----------



## hung.n.bled (Apr 18, 2006)

everything runs better on xp then vista?
frame rate is always higher on xp?
idk if thats just if your using the vista theme?
or if just the OS chews more ram and card power?
but iv seen reviews of vista vs xp.
xp won in all framerate tests?
so yeh.
MS are ridiculous for making a popular game such as halo for vista only.
people will say its for DX10 reasons?
bah.
many games support both rendering versions and OS's.


----------



## pcgeek86 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, I just found your question, and I actually discovered an answer for it since I'm in the same boat.

My guess is that you got Halo installed on XP using the WowLoader, correct? If so, here's what you need to do at the command line to remove Halo 2:

_loader.exe <PathToStartup.exe> /tnp:/remove_

Hope this helps ...

/pcgeek

http://develnet.blogspot.com

*Edit:* I spoke too soon X_X My sincere apologies for that ... it appears that _startup.exe_ calls _tnpcacheengine.exe_, and therefore does not run with the loader. Since I don't have any method of seeing what parameters are being passed to _tnpcacheengine_, I can't figure out how to call that executable properly from loader. This means that I'll probably have to fall back to the last option ... msizap, which is run by the Windows Installer Clean-up Utility. I hate having to use it, but it does the job pretty well.

Here is a Microsoft KB article on the Windows Installer Clean-up Utility, and a link to download it is in there as well.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

hung.n.bled said:


> MS are ridiculous for making a popular game such as halo for vista only.
> people will say its for DX10 reasons?


Marketing. MS was smart to do it, but obviously didn't work out the way it was meant to go. They were trying to get Vista sold, and with a huge fan base as Halo, it was a smart move.

Did it work? Maybe on a few.
Ridiculous? Of course.


----------



## DoubleThink (Jul 4, 2007)

Actually DX10 is dependent on Vista WDDM driver model and only Vista has it. So if you want DX10 games to run as intended, buy Vista otherwise


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh i can see what MS marketting wer doing....but they did it with a console port..and a bad one at that! Halo 2 is a solid game that and it doesnt appeal to anyone who's played any recent high-profile PC shooters...its not a scratch on the original...


----------



## Natamanchuk (Jul 3, 2007)

What i think they should have done was bubdle Halo 2 with Vista Home Premium, is they really wanted the game to help sell copies of the OS then a free Halo 2 with the OS would have helped that better then just realeasing it soly for Vista.

Now it just makes them look greedy since it is not a DX 10 game (just a 3 year old port fom the ORIGINAL XBOX), and that there was no technical reason to bind Halo 2 to Vista. Feels like a slap to the face from mirosfot to the pc gameing community.

Nick


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh i totally agree!!! i think they should have released a general XP release on the market and then bundled a shiney newer version with VISTA with lots of nice extras...we like free stuff...and its not as if microsoft cant afford to help its loyal masses out some!

(if bill gates is reading...i want free stuff!!!)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Natamanchuk said:


> ...
> 
> Feels like a slap to the face from mirosfot...
> 
> Nick


What's new about that...?  Just look at:

Windows ME
Windows XP the early years
Vista being delayed
Windows 98...
And yet you still need to get an external drive to watch HD-DVDs... (at least from what I can see)


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

nothing new about the slap...but by now windows users have sore cheeks!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

on both ends


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

haha..yeh i bet...and see...i was keepin it clean...


----------



## hung.n.bled (Apr 18, 2006)

DoubleThink said:


> Actually DX10 is dependent on Vista WDDM driver model and only Vista has it. So if you want DX10 games to run as intended, buy Vista otherwise


maybe so. but companies r working on it, so XP gets DX10


----------



## coolboy0286 (Jul 2, 2007)

Guys please, all of the replies I have seen are debates and useless chatter that are totally irrelevent to the topic.
@decoy, Did you by any chance use dopeman's xp fix? Have you tried to manually delete the files? Tried manually deleting in safe mode?
BTW, if you manually deleted them in safemode there will be errors in your registry(nothing devastating), go get ccleaner to fix them.


----------

